# Jaxon - 9 Months



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Mostly for fun, though I truely am interested in fascinated with what some with a better critiquing eye have to say about Jaxon! I'm happy with him whatever.  And of course I know he's still got plenty of room to grow. 

He's 9 months as of now. 66lbs. I know these aren't optimal stacks, and some are just free standing. (Jaxon should really take an army of people to get a good one. xD ) These were the best we could do.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

How do you feel about a very novice critique? Hopefully someone with more knowledge and experience will come along, but I am willing to give it a try... 

Leggy and athletic dog with flat withers but an overall decent topline (especially looking at the last couple of pictures). Good pasterns and I like the length of his hocks, he appears to have good paws as well. He possesses sufficient angulation in the rear. Eyes could be darker and secondary sex characteristics could be stronger but that should come with age. 

Has he been neutered?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Young male with flat withers, OK topline, with a short slightly steep croup. Sufficient angluation front and rear. He does look like he should be quite athletic with very good length of leg. Straight pasterns, OK feet. I would like to see darker color, but he is young. He shows good secondary sex characteristics for his age.


----------



## swing2hard (Apr 19, 2011)

Here is my critique - Your dog looks awesome!!!!


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Rei said:


> How do you feel about a very novice critique? Hopefully someone with more knowledge and experience will come along, but I am willing to give it a try...
> 
> Leggy and athletic dog with flat withers but an overall decent topline (especially looking at the last couple of pictures). Good pasterns and I like the length of his hocks, he appears to have good paws as well. He possesses sufficient angulation in the rear. Eyes could be darker and secondary sex characteristics could be stronger but that should come with age.
> 
> Has he been neutered?



Haha, it's okay.  It's better than anything I can do. But no, he is not neutered. I definately will do it again when he's older, filled out and done growing. 

Thanks.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I admit, also did it partly hoping Lisa or Jackie would pop in with their critique so I could compare. I regularly lurk in this section so I can gain a better understanding of conformation and structure so it's very educational for me. Thanks for putting up with it 

I didn't mean to imply that he should be neutered! He just looked very tall and leggy to me (may also be the image) so I wondered. He should be fill out with age, I remember that lanky adolescent stage. If I remember correctly, he's at least half Czech through his sire?


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

He is pretty leggy right now. I mistakenly labeled him as 27'' when he's really a bit over 26'' tall. I know a lot of people say dogs get taller if they're neutered early on. I just meant I would try to get a better critique when he was finally done growing, I imagine he'll look a lot better then haha. But I don't really plan to neuter him if all goes well. I tend to prefer my dogs in tact.  Especially since we are training for PSA.

I wish I understood half of what is really being said when I ask for a critique, but I've been trying to learn too. xD

He actually doesn't have any czech in him. He's mostly West German Working and a tad bit DDR on his Sires side.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=708402


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Ohh, of course, for some reason I remembered him being a Tom son, just somehow had it in my mind that it was Tom Aritar Bastet instead of Tom Haus Pixner. That's what happens when I am running off of 1 hour of sleep!!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Do you mean Tom z PS? I don't think there is a Tom Aritar Bastet.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Tom Aritar Bastet - German Shepherd Dog

So many Toms LOL


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

GSDElsa said:


> Do you mean Tom z PS? I don't think there is a Tom Aritar Bastet.


There is, he is a Tom z PS son - 

Tom Aritar Bastet - German Shepherd Dog

He is littermate to Tora Aritar Bastet

Tora Aritar Bastet - German Shepherd Dog

and Tanja Aritar Bastet, of course. I saw Tom Aritar Bastet's name once while looking at Tom z PS progeny and at the T Aritar Bastet litter and for some reason that stuck out to me. I have no idea if he is even being worked or bred, but somehow mixed him up with Tom Huas Pixner...

Again, this is what happens when I go to bed at 6:30 and wake up at 7:30! :wild:


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Just updating for he is a year now.  He's improved, I think...


----------

